# WinXP SP3 AC'97 Audio Driver Problem



## Ragner

I got a new pc a few weeks ago and it's working fine except for the sound. Every time I try to install a sound driver it crashes right before installation finishes. I tried installing in safe mode and it installed but it won't boot up, it starts loading windows then reboots endlessly. 

Maybe I have the wrong driver, or something? I downloaded it off the realtek website, the file was WDM_A406.

Everest identifies the device as:
Analog Devices AD1981B(L) @ Intel 82801FB ICH6 - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-1]	PCI

Also, this is the info I got from device manager:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_01791028&REV_03\3&172E68DD&0&F2

Sorry if I don't know what info to post, but if you tell me I can get it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## deanj20

What's the make/model of your computer? Custom-build? Is the sound on-board? Did you install Windows yourself or did it come factory installed or do you have any idea? 

Windows usually detects the soundcard on its own w/out you having to install any drivers... 

How do you know that you don't have any sound? Have you checked the volume in Start-->Control Panel-->Sounds and Audio Devices? Could be that it's muted?  Or possibly your speakers or bad - have you tried headphones in the audio out?


----------



## Ragner

deanj20 said:


> What's the make/model of your computer? Custom-build? Is the sound on-board? Did you install Windows yourself or did it come factory installed or do you have any idea?
> 
> Windows usually detects the soundcard on its own w/out you having to install any drivers...
> 
> How do you know that you don't have any sound? Have you checked the volume in Start-->Control Panel-->Sounds and Audio Devices? Could be that it's muted?  Or possibly your speakers or bad - have you tried headphones in the audio out?



I think the computer is custom built, no clue, I got it used.

I try to get the volume control to open and it says: "There are no active mixer devices available." I've tried headphones that I know are working fine with other things and I've tried them in both out audio ports. 

I just had to reformat the hard drive because of read errors and fully reinstalled windows. It knows the device is there but it has a yellow exclamation point next to it. In properties it says it's not configured correctly and to reinstall the drivers.


----------



## deanj20

Hrmmm...

Tried this one? : http://download.cnet.com/3001-2110_4-129998.html?spi=f168170ddf4da185135923479f016969


----------



## Ragner

Just did, it did the same thing; crashed at the end of installation, rebooted and said the system has recovered from a critical error.

Maybe something wrong with the sound card? Would that make it do that?


----------



## deanj20

Well, it says it's a PCI card in your post - is it? Does it not have on-board audio? If so, pull that PCI audio card out and use the on-board. See what happens there... It's been a while since I've seen a 'puter w/ no on-board audio... You have no idea what the make and model is?


----------



## johnb35

Looks like you got a via sound driver according to your device id.

If we had the model number of computer you have or model number of the motherboard we can know for sure what you need,  But try this download, it should work.

http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/viaac97-security-dl.html


----------



## Ragner

Thank you very, very much. The via driver worked, I've been messing with this thing for weeks now, since I got the pc, I had just about given up on it. I can program in half a dozen languages but a driver stumps me. Haha

Thanks.


----------



## johnb35

You are very, very welcome.


----------

